# New OTI Lures Coming Soon



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

We are busy releasing 2 new lines of rods, a line of lure single hooks, and two new poppers for 2012.

Here are OTI's offerings in the stickbait department:










From top to bottom:
Phantom - 11" Floating - $32.99
PopStick - 9" Floating - $29.99
Thunnus - 9" Sinking - NEW Coming This Summer

We also have a new smaller sized Komodo popper releasing at the same time.










Both of the new poppers are still in prototype form right now and have only been seen by walk-in and guys on the testing trips. I'll probably do a full release of them at ICAST this year.


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

man i luv the poppers, looks great!!


----------

